# Throttle cable broke



## meetmeineleusis (Oct 13, 2009)

I own a '94 Nissan Sentra LE 1.6L
Today the throttle cable broke, basically unraveled down the entire length of the cable (but not before scaring the living crap out of me by cannonballing me down the highway). I can't find a replacement anywhere. This is my only transportation and I need it to get to school. Profs are less than understanding - guess its been a long time since they've had to drive around in used cars of questionable integrity. 


I found two cable kits in my search:

AutoZone.com | Throttle Cable

and this

Pioneer Prods. Accelerator Cable CA8750 (CA8750) | NissanReports.com

I think the description of what this kit fits is inaccurate. One website says 1983-1985. Another one says 82-86, 95, 98-99. I'm conflicted, because I need this part ASAP, but the dealers of said part can't seem to come to an agreement as to whether the damned thing will work or not.

I have the clerk at autozone holding on to the kit from the first link. It came up on his computer when he searched for my car. Problem is, the kit only comes with a 3' accelerator cable. Eyeballing the cable in the car, it appears to be a lot longer than that. I'm going to take a better assessment of the situation tomorrow, any input between now and then would be much appreciated.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I picked up one at Nissan a few months ago. I think it was a little pricey, but they had one and it was the correct part. Seems like it was around $60. 

I can't speak to the universal part.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check if anyone in your area repairs cables. My Pulsar had a cable fail and I was able to get a new inner cable made to fit.


----------

